# Samples-R-us > Bilt Hamber AutoWash & Autoglym Rubber Plus



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Samples-R-us > Bilt Hamber AutoWash & Autoglym Rubber Plus

*Double Bill this week !*

Thanks to Alex at Elite Car Care for helping me empty my wallet and providing a great delivery service :thumb:

*Update : Alex from elite car care http://elitecarcare.co.uk/ has kindly donated a bottle of Autowash instantly boosting the charity pot by £8.95 > Many thanks for the quick delivery and the donation too.

p.s. he now takes paypal too - so its even easier to spend your money *

Thanks to Autoglym UK for the Rubber Plus - Very Kindly Donated with ALL proceeds going to the DW charity.

We have Bilt Hamber Autowash available on 60ml ONLY - One 5ml teaspoon of Autowash is all you need per bucket ! So you are going to get a fair few wahses from this sample bottle - Well twelve to be exact !

Also Autoglym Rubber plus cleaner , Autoglym Web Page I use this on tyres and have done for countless years , applied with a paint brush (tip; pour small amount into an old aerosol lid:thumb, allow 20 mins to dry (so there is no fling) and it lasts ages ! This is in 150ml Bottles

Any items remaining have been moved : http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=998006#post998006

.


----------



## frenchman (Jan 31, 2008)

Alan, there seems to be a problem with the second link for both products.
I'm getting "The link you have used to enter the PayPal system contains an incorrectly formatted item amount."


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

BH Autowash and AG Rubber plus-Paid
cheers Alan :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

frenchman said:


> Alan, there seems to be a problem with the second link for both products.
> I'm getting "The link you have used to enter the PayPal system contains an incorrectly formatted item amount."


Cheers - I had cross enumlated the hyper text rebound protacol from TCIP / HRDS main server causing patch interference down the SBC loop :wall:

Sorted now :thumb:


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> Cheers - I had cross enumlated the hyper text rebound protacol from TCIP / HRDS main server causing patch interference down the SBC loop :wall:
> 
> Sorted now :thumb:


Show off! And damn you for making me spend more money!! (Bought both Receipt ID: 4HC38959NS8269540)

Out of interest what do full sizes of the BH Wash and Rubber Plus go for?


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

BH Autowash and AG Rubber plus - payment sent

cheers

Jamie


----------



## frenchman (Jan 31, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> Cheers - I had cross enumlated the hyper text rebound protacol from TCIP / HRDS main server causing patch interference down the SBC loop :wall:
> 
> Sorted now :thumb:


That's exactly what i thought you had done:doublesho
Both products ordered, looking forward to trying the autowash :thumb:
Receipt ID: 0R105704SG194405K
Many thanks


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

admg1 said:


> BH Autowash and AG Rubber plus-Paid
> cheers Alan :thumb:





Ruthless said:


> BH Autowash and AG Rubber plus - payment sent
> 
> cheers
> 
> Jamie





frenchman said:


> That's exactly what i thought you had done:doublesho
> Both products ordered, looking forward to trying the autowash :thumb:
> Receipt ID: 0R105704SG194405K
> Many thanks


Cheers Guys :thumb:



mattyb95 said:


> Show off! And damn you for making me spend more money!! (Bought both Receipt ID: 4HC38959NS8269540)
> 
> Out of interest what do full sizes of the BH Wash and Rubber Plus go for?


You know it makes sense 

Only got my calculations with me - But....

AG Rubber plus works out at £29.00 (ish) INC VAT per 5 Litres bought

Bilt Hamber works out at £149.00 (ish) INC VAT per 5 litres bought

Bear in mind you wouldnt buy autowash in 5 Litres though !

:thumb:


----------



## Sandy-m2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Tardis order sent, thanks

S


----------



## moisty (May 29, 2008)

Just ordered the AW and RP, paypal id 14767817SD293842Y and tardis 9L743747F5420611R (didn't spot that earlier so ordered separately!) . Is there any chance you could send me an empty 150ml bottle as postie abused my megs degreaser one and it's split?
Thanks,
Darren C


----------



## Mike206 (May 25, 2008)

Bought and Paid for Bilt Hamber Autowash AND Autoglym Rubber Plus. Thanks


----------



## [SV] (Jun 13, 2008)

Just left you a pm


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Payment sent for AG and BH :thumb:


----------



## GazzaC (Mar 21, 2008)

paid for both  cheers

Receipt ID: 0XH86506623003339


----------



## BlueSupra (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Alan

I already use BH Autowash - great stuff.

Is it possible to just get the Autoglym Rubber Plus by itself?

Cheers

Pete


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

BlueSupra said:


> Hi Alan
> 
> I already use BH Autowash - great stuff.
> 
> ...


Yes , will amend the listing shortly :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

How do I get to the debit card bit?Because I want the whole Three


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> How do I get to the debit card bit?Because I want the whole Three


There`s alink on the left of the page to pay by card.

I`ve paid for all three, thanks Alan.

Neil.


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

Ordered all 3 cheers
Ref: 2JD985916T999683L


----------



## skyblue337 (May 13, 2008)

*All three*

Paid for Autowash, Rubber Plus and Tardis.

Receipt number: 1DH86977720583015


----------



## Danno (May 28, 2008)

Paid for Rubber Plus + Tardis
Receipt ID: 3CH8521569022135E


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> How do I get to the debit card bit?Because I want the whole Three


On the left hand side of paypal screen it says:

Don't have a PayPal account?
Use your credit card or bank account (where available). Continue
(Card Symbols underneath)

Just click on 'continue'
:thumb:


----------



## rangeroverman (Jun 8, 2008)

Just ordered all three :thumb: Receipt ID: 83827232CP0991312.
Cheers Alan.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks I will order soon


----------



## miffer (Nov 24, 2005)

AG Rubber Plus AND Tardis ordered.

Cheers Alan :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

What other samples are you thinking about?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> What other samples are you thinking about?


Anything and everything really :thumb:

Anything that comes in big containers 5L + , and expensive things as well as new products on the market :thumb:

The list is HUUUUUGE !


----------



## [SV] (Jun 13, 2008)

Alan can you answer my pm please before you run out of the samples ?
I like all 3 samples with shipping to the Netherlands.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

[SV] said:


> Alan can you answer my pm please before you run out of the samples ?
> I like all 3 samples with shipping to the Netherlands.


No chance of running out mate !

In the process of weighing out for Airmail postage - will PM you shortly :thumb:


----------



## [SV] (Jun 13, 2008)

Ok thank you :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Any chance of a Zaino Z8 sample?Because I would like to try it and if I like it fork out for the full bottle


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Any chance of a Zaino Z8 sample?Because I would like to try it and if I like it fork out for the full bottle


Z8 will be coming soon hopefully :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

What sizes are you planning?I would be looking for 200ml something like that allso some shampoos and snowfoams ect.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> Just a quick reminder - Next week I have a set of 3M sample polishes and get ready for some great wax samples too :thumb:
> 
> .


Alan - is the online calendar being updated with forthcoming samples? If not done so already


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Paid for all 3 mate Receipt ID: 67K77486KT217101V 

Cheers 

Richard


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Coops said:


> Alan - is the online calendar being updated with forthcoming samples? If not done so already


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=70036


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=70036


Thanks Ross - should have checked that first really


----------



## dantheman (Dec 10, 2007)

cheers m8
payment sent for AG and BH


----------



## pany (May 12, 2007)

Thanks Alan.

Payment made, and more cash coming your way next week with the 3M polishes:buffer:

Receipt number Receipt ID: 85N52656BY999812L


----------



## Incubus (Jul 16, 2007)

Just paid for Tardis

id#: 1EP04639WB974815M

cheers


----------



## chris_calcite (Jun 16, 2008)

Bought all three here too - before you had the links up for every possible combination  (Hey didn't want to miss out!!). Don't mind the little extra p&p - put it in the charity tin?

Reciepts 7MT24030WS602662P and 3JV32402JE143552D

C.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

chris_calcite said:


> Bought all three here too - before you had the links up for every possible combination  (Hey didn't want to miss out!!). Don't mind the little extra p&p - put it in the charity tin?
> 
> Reciepts 7MT24030WS602662P and 3JV32402JE143552D
> 
> C.


Cheers will add it to the pot - we should break £100 for charity this week with a bit of luck :thumb:


----------



## bootneck67 (Apr 17, 2008)

All three for me as well please :thumb:

Receipt ID: 1FT869495B834552C

Cheers

steve


----------



## BlueSupra (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Alan

Reciept: 64251440RV310303K

AG Rubber Plus and Tardis

Pete


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Autowash and Tardis for me...

Receipt ID: 91B14834K6130923M

One thing though, I've not changed my delivery address before paying, can I PM you the correct address please?


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

BH Autowash and Tardis PAID !!

Alan - delay despatch as per PM. 

Top job as ever.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I ordered the whole lot very intrested in the auto wash


----------



## rolled1 (May 26, 2008)

Receipt ID: 70B78174JJ401534X...
payment sent for all 3 thanks


----------



## [SV] (Jun 13, 2008)

Reciept ID: 23V07438M9789954D

Ordered all 3 items.

Thanks again


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Paid for the tardis  Cheers, been looking for a sample of that for ages!!! Great work. Receipt ID: 60767485PU012125J

On a slight off topic question, if I put the tardis into the old Halfords wheel cleaner spray bottle, would that be ok? (after a thorough clean obviously) or would you suggest something else?!


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Receipt ID: 2UX3926347881491G

Paid for the Tardis sample.
Thanks for organising this Alan.:thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Woop, tardis and BH


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

The rubber plus is it any good on door seal and rubber window trim?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Yes fine on all rubber seals / trims etc :thumb:


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Receipt ID: 15F29431JM732394D

Autowash & Tardis for me too.

Cheers,

Serkan


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

Just the Rubber Plus for me :thumb:


----------



## Xx reaper xX (Jun 21, 2008)

Order All Three Receipt No:36T59207PG8859115
Great Service Thanks


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks to all !

I have my work cut out with this one ! :doublesho

I am still bottling up - and will get them out ASAP :thumb:

Bear with me , we are into the hundreds of bottles already in the first day :doublesho


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> Thanks to all !
> 
> I have my work cut out with this one ! :doublesho
> 
> ...


Alan,

Can you just confirm to me if you got my PM re changing my delivery address?

Many thanks,

Dave


----------



## Vail3r (May 19, 2008)

Paid for Tardis and Rubber Plus.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

_daveR said:


> Alan,
> 
> Can you just confirm to me if you got my PM re changing my delivery address?
> 
> ...


Yes - cheers dave :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

ill be ordering one now too alan :thumb:

Edit: Paid - one autowash :thumb:


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> Yes - cheers dave :thumb:


Top man! :thumb:

I will await the "[email protected] BOUGHT MORE BLOODY CAR CLEANING STUFF!!!" call from MrsR then


----------



## JCG (Feb 11, 2008)

The auto wash and Tardis for me - PAID!

Thanks again Alan :thumb:

Jason


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

:wave: Tardis ordered. Thank you. :thumb:


----------



## tdleon (Jan 4, 2008)

Ordered.


Many thanks:thumb:


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Great samples! Ordered Tardis and BH.

Many thanks for taking the time to organise this


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

1x Tardis Please! Payment sent - Receipt ID: 8X344429N96170135


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

Links are down for both products together, did I miss out?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

monzablue16v said:


> Links are down for both products together, did I miss out?


page 1 and take a good look


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

I did I was just hoping


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

when do these get sent out alan ?


----------



## ianc61 (Aug 5, 2006)

Just ordered some Tardis. Thanks


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

Strange works in IE but not in Firefox 3  

Receipt ID: 1LF70472UK364924P


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Cheers Guys 

FYI Paypal has been up and down all day (no news there then !)

I will get as many as I can out ASAP (starting tomorrow) please bear with me - as this run has gone bananas with over 150 bottles sold in 12 hours !!

I am going to work a couple of hours early in the morning to try and get as many done as I can.

As they say preperation is the key - and unfortunatly I wasn't prepared for this amount of samples in under a day.

Still plenty of samples left if anyone else wants - I will remove the links as and when a product runs out !


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## Vail3r (May 19, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> Cheers Guys
> 
> FYI Paypal has been up and down all day (no news there then !)
> 
> ...


Stop posting on here and get bottling!!!!

Just joking mate, your service is great and being able to try out samples that you can only get in big bottles is great. I'm looking forward to more samples soon


----------



## S3AN (May 24, 2008)

Just ordered AS Tardis and AG Rubber Plus :thumb:

cheers

Sean


----------



## 60s mod (Jan 26, 2008)

just ordered, thanks Alan


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Another sample ordered - thanks a lot Alan for your great service and time spent!


----------



## Swanny_UK (Sep 12, 2006)

Bilt Hamber Autowash AND Autoglym Rubber Plus ordered! Thanks in advance!


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

I sort of feel responsible for this crazy run Alan has as I was one of the people who PM'd him about the Tardis. Almost feel bad. Almost.......


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

mattyb95 said:


> I sort of feel responsible for this crazy run Alan has as I was one of the people who PM'd him about the Tardis. Almost feel bad. Almost.......


And so you should !



Here is this mornings bottling up :doublesho










I will get them out as quick as I can folks


----------



## k3vin11 (Mar 10, 2008)

Just paid for one of each (Receipt ID: 1EW848767U923503M)

Have to read up on the Tardis, how to use it/store it etc. 

BTW, did you get my PM regarding the Superdegreaser comp? Can't believe I won, many thanks.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

k3vin11 said:


> Just paid for one of each (Receipt ID: 1EW848767U923503M)
> 
> Have to read up on the Tardis, how to use it/store it etc.
> 
> BTW, did you get my PM regarding the Superdegreaser comp? Can't believe I won, many thanks.


Cheers :thumb:

Your prize went on Tuesday via Royal Snail so should be with you in time for xmas


----------



## bluetrebor (May 1, 2008)

Ignore my pm, just ordered

Receipt ID: 8TB056075T724640B

Wanted Tardis for a while now! gone for the rubber stuff too!


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

bluetrebor said:


> Ignore my pm, just ordered
> 
> Receipt ID: 8TB056075T724640B
> 
> Wanted Tardis for a while now! gone for the rubber stuff too!


Cheers , sorry was away from my desk helping one of the bottling pixies with her underware :thumb:


----------



## carlwhitley (Apr 11, 2007)

Paid for all 3 

Receipt ID: 78N510056U897761E

Looking forward to giving it a go!


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Can you send the Tardis overseas by the way? Not seen it specifically for that but seen other nasty stuff being restricted to the UK only?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

mattyb95 said:


> Can you send the Tardis overseas by the way? Not seen it specifically for that but seen other nasty stuff being restricted to the UK only?


In these sizes - yes

TBH the main ingredient is White spirit - is not caustic or acidic in a nasty way.


----------



## Jody (Jun 9, 2007)

Just paid for AG rubber plus, cheers mate


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Update*

Just a quick update - Its took ten hours to fill the bottles and get the labels printed.

We have managed to get approx 100 out of the 140 bottles out of the door 

I have run out of Autowash due to the huge demand but Alex (Elite Car Care) is dropping another tanker round tomorrow - so all will kick off again in the morning.

Big thanks to all for supporting the run - and anyone else who wants some of the samples then please feel free to use the links on the first page.


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> Just a quick update - Its took ten hours to fill the bottles and get the labels printed.
> 
> We have managed to get approx 100 out of the 140 bottles out of the door


Look, he wants sympathy 

Only joking mate, nice work!! All you need now is everyone to start asking was my order in the 100!


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

mattyb95 said:


> Look, he wants sympathy
> 
> Only joking mate, nice work!! All you need now is everyone to start asking was my order in the 100!


Yours wasn't - held it back specially 

Managed to sneak a few more out before postie came - so vast majority left today :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Fantastic Iam really looking forward to the Autowash


----------



## antwan (Jun 20, 2008)

Just ordered all 3 :thumb:, Gotta try out some new stuff, Any other stuff on the horizon


----------



## thomasb (Nov 2, 2007)

Just placed another order,keep up the good work:thumb:


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

All three ordered 

Receipt ID: 0SM027907G202453E


----------



## octywagon (Apr 10, 2008)

Just paid for some AG rubbery stuff - cheers Alan.:thumb:

(Receipt ID: 1LB85617WT593783M)


----------



## johnnybond (May 19, 2008)

ordered all 3!!thanks!!:thumb:


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Just ordered AG rubber plus and Tardis - paid

Thanks very much Alan


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

Could I have a link for all three but with shipping for Greece?

thx in advance.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

deathlok said:


> Could I have a link for all three but with shipping for Greece?
> 
> thx in advance.


ALL THREE AIRMAIL

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

thx

Receipt ID: 68X602930D1821602


----------



## VW_Bora (Nov 3, 2005)

Receipt ID: 13G44370J5158015P

Tardis and Rubber Plus please Alan.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Update on My first post*

Guys there is an update on my first post on this thread

Sorry I have not got round to posting up too much in the last few days - its been one hell of a week - i'm still here and thanks for your support :thumb:

Big thanks to Alex & crew from elite car care for ensuring a fresh batch of Autowash arrived this morning also for adding an extra bottle to boost the charity proceeds.

If you are not already aware the DW nominated charity is http://www.sebastiansactiontrust.org/

Also ALL bottles ordered upto 4pm today have now left the building :thumb:

Quick note : Tardis is getting a little low - but will sweet talk the AS rep into dropping a tin off if there is enough demand


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

Perfect - needing some tardis and wouldn't mind trying the other two. Payment sent.


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Have you sent these via Amtrack or just regular Royal Mail?

I had an Amtrack card on the floor when I got in from work and I cannot think what it will be! I'm worried I've bought something and totally forgotten about it!


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

_daveR said:


> Have you sent these via Amtrack or just regular Royal Mail?
> 
> I had an Amtrack card on the floor when I got in from work and I cannot think what it will be! I'm worried I've bought something and totally forgotten about it!


Royal Snail mate - I think using Amtrack would have doubled the price :doublesho


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

order for autowash and rubber plus sent  ta muchly captain samples!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Hi Alan,

Paid for Tardis 4 days ago and still not received it. You're normally very quick to despatch so I'm wondering if you've missed it somehow? 

Payment receipt number is 49V520944L2016355.

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

Cheers Alan Top Job 
Received my order this morning

Many Thanks for taking the time to do this:thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> Paid for Tardis 4 days ago and still not received it. You're normally very quick to despatch so I'm wondering if you've missed it somehow?
> 
> ...


AlanW - sorry dude , I did state on the first page that samples would be started to be posted out as from Thursday.

This run did not initally include Tardis - it was all Mattieb95 fault 

Due to Health & saftey reasons , I cannot decant & bottle more than one product at a time (handling of chemicals & risk of cross contamination) .
Thus I had three lots of decanting to do -plus ran out of autowash

All samples have now left the building 85 - 90% left Thursday the rest upto and including everyone who paid upto 4pm yesterday were despatched yesterday.

Its been a real crazy run (in a nice sence) - with over 160 bottles (proberbly more - not counted yet) being decanted , labeled , packed & despatched.

As I say - they are all on their way and should start arriving today / Monday :thumb:

Many thanks to all - its been a very popular one :wave:



Harley said:


> Cheers Alan Top Job
> Received my order this morning
> 
> Many Thanks for taking the time to do this:thumb:


Top stuff Harley - Many thanks :thumb:


----------



## dantheman (Dec 10, 2007)

just to let you know mine arrived this morning
cheers m8
:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

No problem, and thanks for the explanation Alan! :thumb:

I'll look out for it next week. 

Alan W


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Caught a break in the rain - its time to give SHWBO's car a wash - the first in approx 4 months 

Out comes the BH Autowash whilst little helper gets on with the wheels.

No prewash , just a rinse , wash & dry. Its getting a full machining in a week or two anyhow.

I have not used the Autowash before today and to keep you in suspense no review from me at the moment  will give you guys the chance to use yours first , to see what you guys think.

Heres a likkle piccy of my little helper doing the wheel - cost me £2 mind !


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Does the Tardis need diluting btw or do you use it as is? (recieved this morning btw, nice touch with the zip lock bag!)


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> Does the Tardis need diluting btw or do you use it as is? (recieved this morning btw, nice touch with the zip lock bag!)


Ready to use :thumb: Spray or dab on tar spots with a cloth or cotton bud (dependant on the amount you have) let the liquid disove the tar then wipe away :thumb:


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

tardis ordered! thanks!


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks again for organising this. Had mine waiting in the letter box when I got home this afternoon :thumb:


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

My order arrived today Alan but there wasn't any rubber plus in there just the autowash. 
I'll be ordering the 3m samples next week so if its ok with you could you put it in with them, it'll save you having to post two seperate things then.
Cheers :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

admg1 said:


> My order arrived today Alan but there wasn't any rubber plus in there just the autowash.
> I'll be ordering the 3m samples next week so if its ok with you could you put it in with them, it'll save you having to post two seperate things then.
> Cheers :thumb:


Adam ,

Sorry about that - I have looked into and you must have bought just as I was changing the links (there was a problem with one of them at the begining) so your label came out with just BH AW on the bar code and not the RP.
So I can't even blame it on the despatch department 

Appologies once again and will post it out with your 3M :thumb:


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Cheers Alan :thumb:


----------



## S3AN (May 24, 2008)

Recieved my AS Tardis and AG rubber plus today.

cheers Alan :thumb:


----------



## 60s mod (Jan 26, 2008)

Cheers Alan, my BH Auto wash arrived today,went straight out and used it. It is superb you can see why its costly it is one of the best shampoos i have used,what a shine Thanks again Alan


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Got mine today :thumb:

Cheers Alan


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

got mines today too :thumb:

took a bloody while to find it inside all that packaging :lol:


----------



## alolympic (May 25, 2008)

Just ordered BH auto wash and Tardis
Many thanks


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

S3AN said:


> Recieved my AS Tardis and AG rubber plus today.
> 
> cheers Alan :thumb:





60s mod said:


> Cheers Alan, my BH Auto wash arrived today,went straight out and used it. It is superb you can see why its costly it is one of the best shampoos i have used,what a shine Thanks again Alan





beardboy said:


> Got mine today :thumb:
> 
> Cheers Alan


Cheers guys happy sampling - let us know what you think of it :thumb:



Silva1 said:


> got mines today too :thumb:
> 
> took a bloody while to find it inside all that packaging :lol:


Had fun packing yours 



alolympic said:


> Just ordered BH auto wash and Tardis
> Many thanks


Cheers will get it out to you on Monday :thumb:



dantheman said:


> just to let you know mine arrived this morning
> cheers m8
> :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:





Stormos said:


> tardis ordered! thanks!


Cheers guys :thumb:



Chris_R said:


> Thanks again for organising this. Had mine waiting in the letter box when I got home this afternoon :thumb:


Don't you just love it when they jam them in your letter box :doublesho


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Received mine also, many thanks.


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just got back from a weekend away to my 3 samples, cheers Alan!! I now have a red bottle of de-greaser from last week, a yellow rubber plus, orange tardis and clear auto wash. Any chance you can do a green sample so I can make a traffic light?

Is the Auto Wash, wax friendly and wont strip it?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

mattyb95 said:


> Just got back from a weekend away to my 3 samples, cheers Alan!! I now have a red bottle of de-greaser from last week, a yellow rubber plus, orange tardis and clear auto wash. Any chance you can do a green sample so I can make a traffic light?
> 
> Is the Auto Wash, wax friendly and wont strip it?


Megs APC is green :thumb:

Yes its wax friendly :thumb:

Cheers

:wave:


----------



## Vail3r (May 19, 2008)

I got mine on saturday, I wasn't expecting it till monday. Thanks for the great service!


----------



## Xx reaper xX (Jun 21, 2008)

Got it today great service thanks alan


----------



## tdleon (Jan 4, 2008)

All arrived ok, many thanks

:thumb:


----------



## GazzaC (Mar 21, 2008)

having got mine yet :-(


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Mine arrived today too, many thanks Alan :thumb:


----------



## Jody (Jun 9, 2007)

got mine today - thanks alan


----------



## rangeroverman (Jun 8, 2008)

Mine has just arrived, Cheers Alan :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I havent go mine yet but being in Shetland everything take afew more days to come


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

rangeroverman said:


> Mine has just arrived, Cheers Alan :thumb:





Jody said:


> got mine today - thanks alan





O`Neil said:


> Mine arrived today too, many thanks Alan :thumb:





king1gazza said:


> having got mine yet :-(





tdleon said:


> All arrived ok, many thanks
> 
> :thumb:





Xx reaper xX said:


> Got it today great service thanks alan


Cheers guys - we just need a day without rain now for you to try them out :thumb:



RosswithaOCD said:


> I havent go mine yet but being in Shetland everything take afew more days to come


Is the boat every other Tuesday 

Should be with you shortly :thumb:


----------



## Sandy-m2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Nothing for me yet - and they dont even need a boat! I'm sure it will get here.

S


----------



## k3vin11 (Mar 10, 2008)

My samples were waiting in my 'pigeon hole' at work when I turned up this morning. Many thanks Al. 

No sign of the competition prize though, bloody RM!


----------



## MrP (Mar 27, 2007)

sweet, didnt realise you were doing rubber plus and tardis, just paid for mine 

didnt want the autowash as i took advantage of the offer from BH a few weeks ago!

Thanks again alan


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Sandy-m2 said:


> Nothing for me yet - and they dont even need a boat! I'm sure it will get here.
> 
> S


They maybe going the long way round knowing RM 



k3vin11 said:


> My samples were waiting in my 'pigeon hole' at work when I turned up this morning. Many thanks Al.
> 
> No sign of the competition prize though, bloody RM!


Let me know if your prize doesnt turn up tomorrow - its been a week now - makes you wonder what RM get upto :wall:



MrP said:


> sweet, didnt realise you were doing rubber plus and tardis, just paid for mine
> 
> didnt want the autowash as i took advantage of the offer from BH a few weeks ago!
> 
> Thanks again alan


Posties just been - so will get it out tomorrow for you

Cheers

:thumb:


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Paid for Tardis. Now the series has ended the Doctor says he's got no use for it anymore....
Receipt ID: 9MD39407JK171594R

Cheers


----------



## VW_Bora (Nov 3, 2005)

Got mine today Alan

Many Thanks...


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

AS Tardis received today! 

Thanks again Alan! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

mine came today aswell, cheers mate


----------



## chris_calcite (Jun 16, 2008)

Tardis, Autowash and Autoglym all waiting in my pigeon hole at work this morning. :thumb: Many thanks for that. Bunked off early (the only benefit of being academic staff ) and already treated the car to the autowash. Blimey, you don't need much do you? It says 5ml for a bucket - I have big buckets so I used 10ml measured and it was more than adequate! Seems to have left a VERY nice finish on the paint after a dry with a bit of QD. I like it!

C.


----------



## GazzaC (Mar 21, 2008)

i havent got mine yet? do you think it has got lost in the post?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

ade33 said:


> Paid for Tardis. Now the series has ended the Doctor says he's got no use for it anymore....
> Receipt ID: 9MD39407JK171594R
> 
> Cheers


Doh :wall:

Cheers will get it out ASAP :thumb:



VW_Bora said:


> Got mine today Alan
> 
> Many Thanks...





Alan W said:


> AS Tardis received today!
> 
> Thanks again Alan! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W





Ruthless said:


> mine came today aswell, cheers mate





chris_calcite said:


> Tardis, Autowash and Autoglym all waiting in my pigeon hole at work this morning. :thumb: Many thanks for that. Bunked off early (the only benefit of being academic staff ) and already treated the car to the autowash. Blimey, you don't need much do you? It says 5ml for a bucket - I have big buckets so I used 10ml measured and it was more than adequate! Seems to have left a VERY nice finish on the paint after a dry with a bit of QD. I like it!
> 
> C.


Excellent cheers guys - Happy sampling :thumb:



king1gazza said:


> i havent got mine yet? do you think it has got lost in the post?


They only went out Thurdsay and Friday - so getting them this soon is a miracle 
Should be with you soon - if its a no show drop me a PM :thumb:


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

Arrived today, like the bag Idea :thumb: getting quite a selection to test this weekend I have a samples box now :lol:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

monzablue16v said:


> Arrived today, like the bag Idea :thumb: getting quite a selection to test this weekend I have a samples box now :lol:


After the super degreaser fiasco - everything is now individually bagged to prevent collateral damage :thumb:

I will have to do a limited edition samples presentation case :lol:


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Got mine today cheers for the good service. :detailer:

I have 1 question for you. Yes a silly one ! The Auto Wash you say 5ml per bucket. How big of a bucket we talking ? Or are they all pretty much a standard size ?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

theshrew said:


> Got mine today cheers for the good service. :detailer:
> 
> I have 1 question for you. Yes a silly one ! The Auto Wash you say 5ml per bucket. How big of a bucket we talking ? Or are they all pretty much a standard size ?


TBH it doesnt say on the main bottle or even the data sheet !

I would go with the average bucket is about 10 litres

I have a 12 litre bucket and put in 7.5ml (kiddies medicine spoon - ideal) - seemed ok to me. But that was my first Autowash experience too !


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Tardis and AG Rubber samples arrived. Thanks very much Alan :thumb:


----------



## [SV] (Jun 13, 2008)

All 3 samples arrived today 

Thank you


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

isherdholi said:


> Tardis and AG Rubber samples arrived. Thanks very much Alan :thumb:





[SV] said:


> All 3 samples arrived today
> 
> Thank you


Arrives in the Netherlands the same day as domestic UK post does - thats Royal Snail for you !

Glad you both got them safe n sound :thumb:


----------



## Altered Carbon (Apr 17, 2007)

Mine arrived today as well - thanks Alan :thumb:


----------



## bluetrebor (May 1, 2008)

Got my samples of tardis and Ag rubber, cheers.

Whats the best way to apply these?

With the tardis can you spray on the hoze off once tar is dissolved?

Any advice welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Sandy-m2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Got mine thanks! yet another good job!


----------



## GazzaC (Mar 21, 2008)

still not got mine


----------



## pany (May 12, 2007)

bluetrebor said:


> Whats the best way to apply these?
> 
> With the tardis can you spray on the hoze off once tar is dissolved?
> 
> ...


Tardis is put on neat, either spray or wipe on. Leave a few minutes and remove with microfibre, or rub off. DONT wash microfibre if you do it this way. It will stink up your washing machine.

I think the AG has guidelines saying either MF or brush, I used MF and it works fine.


----------



## JCG (Feb 11, 2008)

Got mine today also...

Great packing! Cheers Alan :thumb:

Jason


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

First time I've taken part in these sample offers and have to say how very impressed I am with both the products and the way they were delivered. Very professional. Many Thanks!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Serkie said:


> First time I've taken part in these sample offers and have to say how very impressed I am with both the products and the way they were delivered. Very professional. Many Thanks!


lmao, i couldnt find mines in all that packaging :lol:


----------



## Scottiedog (Jun 10, 2007)

I bought and paid through paypal on the 26th, Any idea when I will get these samples


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

bluetrebor said:


> Got my samples of tardis and Ag rubber, cheers.





Sandy-m2 said:


> Got mine thanks! yet another good job!





JCG said:


> Got mine today also...
> 
> Great packing! Cheers Alan :thumb:
> 
> Jason





Serkie said:


> First time I've taken part in these sample offers and have to say how very impressed I am with both the products and the way they were delivered. Very professional. Many Thanks!





Silva1 said:


> lmao, i couldnt find mines in all that packaging :lol:


Cheers guys - thanks for the kind words - it keeps me going :thumb:



king1gazza said:


> still not got mine





Scottiedog said:


> I bought and paid through paypal on the 26th, Any idea when I will get these samples


Still early days in Royal Mail terms - they would have hit the post Friday so should be winding themselves to you - give them a day or so - we get this all the times , some take a few days extra to reach their home base for some reason.


----------



## johnnybond (May 19, 2008)

Got all my samples today!!! thanks!!! now i just have to get a day off to try them all out!!!! :lol:


----------



## carlwhitley (Apr 11, 2007)

Mine arrived yesterday, but had to collect them today.

Cheers muchly


----------



## khakis (Aug 26, 2006)

Received mine yesterday
Great Job


----------



## Slewey (Feb 13, 2008)

Placed my order! Thanks :thumb:


----------



## alolympic (May 25, 2008)

Got my auto wash and tardis today. Many thanks for quick and well packaged delivery. That much Tardis will go quite a long way I reckon!


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

rr dave said:


> Perfect - needing some tardis and wouldn't mind trying the other two. Payment sent.


Hi there, still haven't received just wondering if it's been sent cheers

my Transaction ID: 37Y797540M3446702

regards
Dave


----------



## gjt880 (Jun 1, 2008)

AG Rubber and Tardis ordered. Thanks


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

rr dave said:


> Hi there, still haven't received just wondering if it's been sent cheers
> 
> my Transaction ID: 37Y797540M3446702
> 
> ...


Dave recieved your order Friday after lights out - so would have gone Monday at the earliest. I know the Tardis ran out Monday too (don't worry guys I got another tin) so may not have hit the post.

Will check tomorrow and let you know :thumb:


----------



## Handsome Pete (May 13, 2007)

Just placed my order for Tardis and Autowash, 2326-7880-1926-4079 refers. Thanks for making these available.


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

super mate!


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

how are you guys using rubber plus? i put some on and once it dries i still have polish residue on my plastics 

i was hoping it would remove it, im working it in aswell so its just weird


----------



## paul318ti (Jul 2, 2008)

Receipt ID: 1HJ0108481732001P
Paid for Bilt Wash and Autoglym
thanks


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

recipt no 649100276x416020c thanks


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Recived my yesterday thanks Alan


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

brill, received it today, muchos appreciated.


----------



## GazzaC (Mar 21, 2008)

still no sign of mine, any chance of a re send please?


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

got mine yesterday buddy, cheers much!  gonna break it out 2moro if its nice outside.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Wich product is better for rubber seals, Rubber Plus or Bumper Care? I tried Bumper Care on rubber seals and I liked the results.


----------



## chrisfr (May 25, 2008)

Arrived today, thanks!


----------



## gjt880 (Jun 1, 2008)

Recieved my Tardis and AG Rubber Plus today. Many thanks
Quick service look to buy buy more samples.

Cheers :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Guys, could you tell me the uses of Rubber Plus and Tardis? The Autowash i understand


----------



## Mike206 (May 25, 2008)

Just ordered some tardis.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

thehogester said:


> Guys, could you tell me the uses of Rubber Plus and Tardis? The Autowash i understand


Rubber plus is for tyres and door seals the tardis is for removing tar


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Just to let you all know - all samples from this run recieved before 4pm Friday - have been despatched and now in posties hands.

Please allow a few days for them to reach you :thumb:

Cheers Guys :wave:


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

A few days? - Got my Tardis this morning, thanks very much. Zip bags a great insurance policy too, though mine hadn't leaked. :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

ade33 said:


> A few days? - Got my Tardis this morning, thanks very much. Zip bags a great insurance policy too, though mine hadn't leaked. :thumb:


Must admit postie has been on form this week :thumb:
Glad it turned up safe n well


----------



## TURBO4NI (May 27, 2008)

Still not received my Tardis,Rubberplus,BH as yet..not that on form..


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

made a bit of a [email protected] up

PM sent

cheers

still excited tho :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Payment just sent for some AG Rubber Plus! 

Thanks Alan. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

All on their way guys 

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

AG Rubber Plus recieved! 

Thanks again for an excellent service Alan! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Autoglym Rubber plus 
Receipt ID: 51N445558B475605S


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

TURBO4NI said:


> Still not received my Tardis,Rubberplus,BH as yet..not that on form..


Yours turned up yet mate?


----------



## millerman (Jun 19, 2008)

got mine today :thumb:
many thanks


----------



## 5erge (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi, payment sent for AG plus BH. Thank goodness for Samples R US. Are you going to do the same with DodoJuice BTBM?

Cheers

Des


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

millerman said:


> got mine today :thumb:
> many thanks


Great - cheers :thumb:



5erge said:


> Hi, payment sent for AG plus BH. Thank goodness for Samples R US. Are you going to do the same with DodoJuice BTBM?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Des


Cheers - Will despatch tomorrow :thumb:

Already done BTBM a few weeks back - will bring it back for a special appearance soon :thumb:


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

got both products today, thanks alot


----------



## Mike206 (May 25, 2008)

Both products just arrived, thanks again.


----------



## RonnyBoi85 (Apr 28, 2008)

Ron - AS Tardis - Receipt ID: 9V222893X2228853V

Ta Very Much


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

AS Tardis 150ml
Transaction ID #1WG86030TH397880N

Thanks Alan!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

just placed an order, and sent payment for some tardis, 

superb direct link to ordering and paying, good work there alanjo99


----------



## MartinM (Jun 6, 2008)

Autowash and Tardis!
Receipt ID: 71G504259G126824H

Look forward to receiving - thanks Alan..


----------



## evosport (Mar 27, 2008)

all three for me

Receipt ID 80H27112rn


----------



## MartinM (Jun 6, 2008)

MartinM said:


> Autowash and Tardis!
> Receipt ID: 71G504259G126824H
> 
> Look forward to receiving - thanks Alan..


Wow - ordered mid-afternoon yesterday, arrived this morning :thumb:

Very safe packaging - pleased to report no leaks from the bottles anyway.

Thanks Alan - great service, will look for more sample opportunities!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

damn, did mine about the same time, nothing yet, hope its tomoz


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> damn, did mine about the same time, nothing yet, hope its tomoz


Yours went yesterday too - should be with soon :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

sure it will be fella, the other one arrived this morning!


----------



## millerman (Jun 19, 2008)

hi alanjo99
got my samples a while ago (thanks)
a question i have used the 5ml of bilt hamber in my (bucket 1) how much suds as it where am i ment to have as its seems like im just washing the car in a very 
weak shampoo wash more like just using water really?
am i doing something wrong ?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

millerman said:


> hi alanjo99
> got my samples a while ago (thanks)
> a question i have used the 5ml of bilt hamber in my (bucket 1) how much suds as it where am i ment to have as its seems like im just washing the car in a very
> weak shampoo wash more like just using water really?
> am i doing something wrong ?


This was raised a couple of weeks back - and the answer rides on a couple of things.

'A Bucket' - how big is your bucket ? If you have a larger bucket 10-12 litres you will have to use more Autowash

The second thing raised was water hardness - Dependant on your location and level of water hardness you may have to use a bit more again.

So if you are finding its a bit 'watery' then add a tad more (half a teaspoon and see how you go on from there.

If you have a big bucket and very hard water you may have to even double the dose.

HTH :thumb:


----------



## millerman (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks alanjo99

well they are medium buckets i guess (gonna buy some zaino buckets soon when im allowed) anyway yes the water is so hard around here if you answer it back it will beat you up !!!

i will give it an other go with more at the weekend 

thanks


----------



## bobjim (May 28, 2008)

ordered yesterday

for the tardis only - ref Receipt ID: 0YT61647L81577357

ref - Receipt ID: 64W23540W8891243W
bilt hamber auto wash and auto glym rubber plus 

i didnt see the link for all 3, doh, 

fingers cross its here today for sat cleaning frenzy!!!


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

just received mine today, is the tardis already diluted??


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

liamsxa said:


> just received mine today, is the tardis already diluted??


Use the tardis neat - Its spirit based - so won't mix well with water :thumb:

Some dab a small amount on an old cloth / tissue / MF and your away :thumb:


----------



## bobjim (May 28, 2008)

just recieved today, top stuff, 

thanks guys


----------



## evosport (Mar 27, 2008)

Many thanks mine arrived this morning


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Got my AW and Tardis.

Thanks.

Steve O.


----------



## M1keAnt (Jun 12, 2008)

Autowash & AG Rubber Plus
Receipt ID: 1W285045XL995425J

:thumb:


----------



## darms (Mar 8, 2006)

Just ordered some tardis.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Order in for Tardis
69N339335G536431K


----------



## chrisba (May 7, 2007)

150ml Tardis - Receipt ID: 8U376347FT5781401


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Cheers guys - all posted :thumb:


Update :

Last 3 sample bottles of Bilt Hamber Auto wash now guys


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

go on then, i'll have a bottle


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

reciept 0AP67642XV167140H


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ordered Tardis and Autowash :thumb:

Receipt ID: 7YK45551X6990211U
The payment for your purchase from Dogegg Ltd has been completed.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Just ordered some Tardis, thanks Alan :thumb:



Neil.


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

As above ^^^^^^
Unique Transaction ID #7WN67953VA512711G
Cheers.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

cheers guys

All the Auto wash has gone 

Still some Tardis & Rubber plus


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm addicted to samples! AG Rubber Plus - payment sent


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

alanjo99 said:


> Cheers guys - all posted :thumb:
> 
> Update :
> 
> Last 3 sample bottles of Bilt Hamber Auto wash now guys


sh1t.

i thought that that was all that was left! :wall:

was gonna have some rubber stuff too, but thought it had all gone


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> sh1t.
> 
> i thought that that was all that was left! :wall:
> 
> was gonna have some rubber stuff too, but thought it had all gone


We will see what Santa can do 

Some of the threads - have gone a bit squiggly , I will update the threads and tidy them up later on in the week :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

ah mate that would be nice of santa, but dont worry too much, it was just the way i read it


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Any chance of a bigger pot of the AG rubber plus - think it's ace!


----------



## andythilo (Mar 20, 2007)

Is tardis still available? also how much would that bottle cover?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Still available.

Depends on the amount you use 

Really depends on how much tar you have - if its just the odd spot or an infestation.

I have used about half a bottle on two cars (not badly tarred )- just by dabbing the liquid onto the tar spot the wiping away.

If you are going to spray in on you will use more.


----------



## darms (Mar 8, 2006)

mine just arrived :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

damn, this stuff just eats tar! wicked


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Recieved safe ans sound this morning, thaks Alan :thumb:


Neil.


----------



## wylie (Jul 6, 2008)

got mine this morning 
rapid delivery thanks very much
what a great idea these samples are


----------



## chrisfr (May 25, 2008)

Transactioncode 3T2076224H928153T


----------



## ashm (Jul 5, 2008)

Just purchased some Rubber plus AND Tardis - 3MS49389YP856403X

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

:thumb:Ordered: 7B3160835T374014E


----------



## ashm (Jul 5, 2008)

Received mine today many thanks.

Just wondering is Tardis supposed to be the yellowish liquid and Rubber Plus the clear liquid?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Any items remaining have been moved : http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=998006#post998006


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

ashm said:


> Received mine today many thanks.
> 
> Just wondering is Tardis supposed to be the yellowish liquid and Rubber Plus the clear liquid?


Rubber plus is yellowish in colour

Tardis was yellowish but now clear

If in doubt the one one that stinks to high heaven is the Tardis.

They are bottled / labelled and checked in individual batches on different days - so there is ZERO chance the labels are on the wrong bottles :thumb:


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

Schnorbitz said:


> :thumb:Ordered: 7B3160835T374014E


Arrived promptly last week. Rubber plus used at the weekend with good results.:thumb:


----------

